# Can't play COD Modern Warfare with disc



## Romulanman (Sep 28, 2020)

Well I bought the PS4 disc but after uploading for what seems like 2 days it wont let me play. All I can do is training mode. It says I'm missing dlc pack or something. It only gives me 4 different packs with like 144GB total. I know that I missing the survival pack and something else but I don't know how to get. I've tried searching the store for missing packs but cant find em. I swear the physical copy is fucking worthless. What's the point?

Does anyone know the fix for this. I think I've had the game now for 2 weeks and still cant play. I'm about to give up and sell it. Any one wanna buy it???


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 28, 2020)

Gotta go and get all the dlc downloads too. They are free so no sweat. But its stubborn sometimes. Remove disk, unplug console wait 5 min plug in, start, login, insert disk, load, and follow directions.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 28, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Gotta go and get all the dlc downloads too. They are free so no sweat. But its stubborn sometimes. Remove disk, unplug console wait 5 min plug in, start, login, insert disk, load, and follow directions.


I go to the store and they arent there. Where do you find them? Also i have exited out of the game then scrolled down to the store section there but nothing. Ive done the delete and insert disc 4 times now. Its always the same 4 packs. I dont see what Im doing wrong.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 28, 2020)

Ok Im back at where I usually am. I have got thru the 1st download that gave me 4 packs. Spec ops, multi player, and campaign packs 1&2. Now its downloading the version 1.26. This is a 96GB download that takes 1-2 days. It goes pretty slow like .2MB then jumps to 1MB increases. Should it be taking this long?


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Ok Im back at where I usually am. I have got thru the 1st download that gave me 4 packs. Spec ops, multi player, and campaign packs 1&2. Now its downloading the version 1.26. This is a 96GB download that takes 1-2 days. It goes pretty slow like .2MB then jumps to 1MB increases. Should it be taking this long?


Depends on internet speed but yea.... essentialy.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 29, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Depends on internet speed but yea.... essentialy.


I think its a good speed but idk. Now it says update 1.27. 93GB left. Still the same 4 packs tho.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I think its a good speed but idk. Now it says update 1.27. 93GB left. Still the same 4 packs tho.


It will take time, the one o. S reen is rarely accurate. Just leave her be, roast a bowl and watch some youtube


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 29, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> It will take time, the one o. S reen is rarely accurate. Just leave her be, roast a bowl and watch some youtube


Im just so anxious to melt some fuckers n a real map soon. I was stuck playing training mode for 3 hrs the other night. Everyone came and went but me lol


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Im just so anxious to melt some fuckers n a real map soon. I was stuck playing training mode for 3 hrs the other night. Everyone came and went but me lol


I been there


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 29, 2020)

theres a new pack, i had the same issue this morning. once you download everything youll be good


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 29, 2020)

I have 28GBs of the 93 required for this download so far. Says it still has 24hrs left. Still the same 4 packs installed. Hopefully it works this time.


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 29, 2020)

if possible, using an ethernet cable for downloads speeds up times by quite a bit


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 29, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> if possible, using an ethernet cable for downloads speeds up times by quite a bit


Trust me bro I wish I had one. I'm bouncing off signal pushers cause the main box is a few rooms over thru several walls. Most games I have took about a day to fully install but this is much larger tho.


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Trust me bro I wish I had one. I'm bouncing off signal pushers cause the main box is a few rooms over thru several walls. Most games I have took about a day to fully install but this is much larger tho.


yeah i know the feeling lol i run a 50' from my modem downstairs up to my room. Its a bit ridiculous but my wifi is too dogshit


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 30, 2020)

The download finished when I woke up today and still the same 4 packs installed. Where do I find these other packs?? This is quickly getting to be tiresome. I will never buy another COD game again. Fuck this company. It shouldn't be this hard to even play the fuckin game.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 30, 2020)

If anyone wants to buy this game from me I'll sell it for $35 shipped


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 30, 2020)

Lolz, keep goin.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 30, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Lolz, keep goin.


I dont see how to upload the other packs. Where do I find them? This is crazy town for a video game lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 30, 2020)

eh im on xbox and the newest pack downloaded on its own, sounds like a ps4 issue


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 30, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> eh im on xbox and the newest pack downloaded on its own, sounds like a ps4 issue


I've read that since it came out. They dont try to fix it. They dont give a shit really. Thats why I wont buy another. Got me once Activision, good one.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 30, 2020)

Ok so I have campaign pack 1&2, spec ops pack 1, and multiplayer pack. I still cant find survival pack or spec ops 2 pack for PS4. I found a forum with links to almost all packs but its only for Xbox from Microsoft. This is why I havent played yet. I try to fix this prob for an hour or so then give up. I watch COD on youtube. Its a s close as I can get. I'll prob end up selling this thing for $20 so i dont think about it anymore


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 30, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Ok so I have campaign pack 1&2, spec ops pack 1, and multiplayer pack. I still cant find survival pack or spec ops 2 pack for PS4. I found a forum with links to almost all packs but its only for Xbox from Microsoft. This is why I havent played yet. I try to fix this prob for an hour or so then give up. I watch COD on youtube. Its a s close as I can get. I'll prob end up selling this thing for $20 so i dont think about it anymore


I can't help ya. I'm on Xbox so.... I got a 20yo with a ps4... want me to get him involved??? Lol


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 30, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> I can't help ya. I'm on Xbox so.... I got a 20yo with a ps4... want me to get him involved??? Lol


Maaaaaan, I'll take anyone's help at this point lol. It seems so logical tho. Find the missing add ons and install them. Spec Ops 2 and survival pack.

I've searched the store itself. I searched the game thru the store while backed out and it only shows one add on. Its the combat pack for free which is not needed to play the game. Other add ons all cost money and arent what I'm looking for. How do I find these lil fuckers that I need so bad? 

Does download speed affect how it downloads? Im super lost on how to fix this. All the pages I pull up from google say the same shit. Basically keep deleting and reinstalling until it magically finds the missing packs lol. I mean come on. We pay $50-60 for this? 

I wanna piece of Z Laner and Dr Disrespect. I'll steer clear of any bounties involving ITS IRON lol


----------

